# Working out after retirement



## pattyluvshealth (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello all,

I wanted to know your thoughts on the types of activity that you engage in now that you are at retiring age or coming up to it. I understand that it is ageist to think that older adults cannot participate in the same intensity of workout as younger adults, but do you find that you are taking part in more leisurely activities now that you are no longer working? It has been shown that a lower demand in workouts does not benefit the health. Do you guys see a decline in health with a low demanding workout or do you believe that any workout is beneficial?


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 26, 2016)

It's not just a matter of believing a workout is beneficial, all of the health benefits--physical and mental--are well documented. It's great to have more time to prioritize exercise and not have to fit it into a work schedule.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 26, 2016)

I still feel enough zest to be as physically active as I used to be, but I have to limit myself due to arthritis...moderate in some joints (including my spine), severe in others. I have struck a tolerable balance of activity and rest but sadly I can feel my muscles weakening.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 2, 2016)

Last January we adopted a Black Lab.  She began taking me for 3 1/2 to 4 mile walks 6 days/week.  That was excellent exercise for both of us.  We didn't just mosey along.  We walked at a fairly brisk pace.  I lost weight.  I began to feel much better, physically.  I began to feel much better, mentally.  But, I was off work... thought somewhat retired... and was determined not to become a recliner vegetable.  Then, in mid-July I was talked into returning to work for one more project.  Can't take the dog with me.  I still get exercise around the jobsite but nothing as regimented as my daily dog walks were.  I have noticed the difference.  Terrible to go back to work to rest up!!!  Can't wait until this project is ended and I'm fully retired.  That's when the dog and I will once again begin our daily long walks.  By the time I get 4 miles in with her and play 18 holes of golf... it's been a good day!!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 2, 2016)

Crap I'm "only" 54 but I can do six miles of hiking past younger folks.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 3, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Last January we adopted a Black Lab.  She began taking me for 3 1/2 to 4 mile walks 6 days/week.  That was excellent exercise for both of us.  We didn't just mosey along.  We walked at a fairly brisk pace.  I lost weight.  I began to feel much better, physically.  I began to feel much better, mentally.  But, I was off work... thought somewhat retired... and was determined not to become a recliner vegetable.  Then, in mid-July I was talked into returning to work for one more project.  Can't take the dog with me.  I still get exercise around the jobsite but nothing as regimented as my daily dog walks were.  I have noticed the difference.  Terrible to go back to work to rest up!!!  Can't wait until this project is ended and I'm fully retired.  That's when the dog and I will once again begin our daily long walks.  By the time I get 4 miles in with her and play 18 holes of golf... it's been a good day!!!



Dogs, and especially labs with their bouncy personalities and love of walking, are the BEST exercise motivators.   Labs INSIST you get off your butt and do something with them, whether it's fetch or chase, or a long walk.  Do you walk her a little bit after you get home, or does someone else give her a walk during the day?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2016)

I like to walk my dogs, but hardly find that a substitute for a workout..  not with stopping every few feet to let them pee on something, sniff something or take a poop.  So while I walk my dogs just to get out and get some fresh air, my actual workout is done at the Club on a treadmill for one hour with varying inclines.


----------



## Carla (Nov 3, 2016)

I used to be able to exercise longer, but I still try to get out for a walk each day. I will go on the treadmill if the weather isn't nice but finding 40-45 min max is all I can do. Mileage, I'm not sure as I have also slowed down. The first 15 min I focus on getting things moving (warming up) so I take it slow. I'm not out to win a race--it helps with pain management. Plus, I don't sit around much--I try to stay active during the day. In the evening, I do a lot of stretching and strengthening exercises.


----------



## Lon (Nov 3, 2016)

If your working after what you call RETIREMENT then you can't really say that  you are RETIRED. I am RETIRED because I have not worked for cash, paycheck, commission or any other kind of remuneration in 25 years.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm working, but I still consider myself semi retired..  I used to do actual patient care..  NOW I sit on  my butt at the hospital and review patient charts..  No comparison.  What I do now is a piece of cake compared to doing the actual work of a floor nurse.  I have just about Zero stress... and Zero physical activity other than getting up to use the restroom and walking to the cafeteria for lunch. For me?   I'm retired.


----------



## Old Sweater (Feb 1, 2017)

I bought a manual powered treadmill.  2 miles on it works me a lot harder than a 4-5 mile walk, but it is mind numbing boring, compared to walking outdoors.


----------



## jujube (Feb 2, 2017)

I just joined a gym.....again......and I'm trying to go at least two times a week, preferably three.  First, I do a lot of stretching. Then, I do the "circuit training", where you go from machine to machine in a certain order; it takes 30 minutes if you do it right.  Then I do two miles on the treadmill.  Then, if I have any steam left, I do the stairclimber for a while.  Lastly, back to stretching.  As soon as I get a little more ambitious, I'll throw some freeweights in there.  I'd really like to work up to four times a week.

I'm just waiting for it to get to be "fun", as I was distinctly promised.....  It's only $10 a month and they have good equipment and a nice locker room.  It's a pretty middle-of-the-road gym without the bodybuilder-types grunting and throwing weights around.  A lot of older folks during the middle of the day and I've met some interesting people.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 2, 2017)

I think it is Imperative that a person engage in some sort of physical activity after retirement if they want to maintain their health.  Sitting in front of the TV, or computer, all day, and eating snacks is a sure recipe for filling the calendar with visits to the doctor.  The need for, and level of, exercise varies with the individual, but it Must be done, if a person wants to have an enjoyable retirement.  
In my first year of retirement, in the city, I could see that I was putting on excess weight..having little to do other than mowing the lawn.  We bought a pair of bicycles, and began riding around the neighborhood, but had some near misses with cars, so that didn't look like a good solution.  
After some thought, we moved to the country, and have gobs of outdoor work to do on any day the weather permits, and so far that seems to be working.  We are able to stay right in the optimum area of the BMI index, and limit our doctor visits to little more than the routine bi-annual exams.  At the bare minimum, staying active allows us to enjoy monthly visits to the casino, rather than spending all our money on doctors and drugs.


----------



## Old Sweater (Feb 2, 2017)

I've thought about a gym but that includes people and commitment, which I'm not too fond of. . As far as bicycles go, at 64, I don't think I could handle a fall.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 18, 2017)

Old Sweater said:


> I bought a manual powered treadmill.  2 miles on it works me a lot harder than a 4-5 mile walk, but it is mind numbing boring, compared to walking outdoors.



I have a 42 in. LCD screen set up in front of my elliptical.  I watch tons of stuff off YouTube.   Makes the time go by quickly.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 18, 2017)

I watch TV while on my treadmill.  It's incredibly boring to use the treadmill without something else to occupy my mind.  I know some who read while using the treadmill, but I've never mastered that skill.


----------



## Steve LS (Apr 18, 2017)

I try to get to the gym 2 or 3 times a week for around an hour each time.
Half hour between the treadmill, elliptical, and bike, then half hour on weight machines.

Weather permitting I'd rather go out for a 4 or 5 mile walk.
At 70 I'm seeing close friends degenerate, gaining weight and being less and less active.
That loss of activity in my friends has lead to even more loss of activity in them.

They see "issues" as a reason to slow down even more.
I see "issues" as a reason step "something" up to get past the "issue" and *get back to normal*.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2017)

Today, I tilled the garden, then spread two tractor buckets of creek rock onto my gravel driveway, and raked it all smooth...to cover the Winter wear and tear.  It was pushing 80 degrees, so I sweated off a couple pounds of Winter flab.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I watch TV while on my treadmill.  It's incredibly boring to use the treadmill without something else to occupy my mind.  I know some who read while using the treadmill, but I've never mastered that skill.



I do the same.    My treadmill,  and also a stationary bike stay parked in front of the TV to make sure that they get used everyday.


----------



## Wintermint (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm 66 and never really been a fitness freak until recently. I walk my dogs about an hour and a half every day. I was a member of a local gym until recently and went three or four times a week, did pedalling, treadmill and rowing mostly. We then bought an exercise bike for home and let the gym membership lapse, but frankly that was a bad idea. Motivating oneself at home to get on the thing is hard!

I had a flu bug or something similar about six weeks ago and was in bed for three days and more or less inactive for about a week. I was really alarmed at how quickly I became unfit after just those few days not keeping to my routine. I think it is harder to stay fit and keep fit when you are older and of course, being realistic that is only going to get worse. I do feel that it is worth making the effort if one can though. I feel so much better after an hour at the gym - really boots the dopamine levels!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2017)

I changed the name of our John to Jim..Now I can tell everyone that every morning I get up and go to the Jim!!


----------



## woody (Apr 19, 2017)

Not retired yet, 62 in a few months - getting close 

About a year ago started rowing on an indoor rowing machine, occasionally.  But with retirement approaching and wanting to get into better shape and continue into retirement got much more serious about doing rowing workouts.  Currently, at lunch (M-F) row for either 5000 meters or 30 minutes, depending on how I feel that day.  Plus have a fitbit set for 15000 steps/day - don't reach it everyday, it's a goal though.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 19, 2017)

I joined a gym just after I retired and go four days a week in the early morning. Mostly cardio, stretching, and free weights. I just wanted to keep some kind of routine going after working all those years.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 22, 2017)

Hazy Davey said:


> I joined a gym just after I retired and go four days a week in the early morning. Mostly cardio, stretching, and free weights. I just wanted to keep some kind of routine going after working all those years.



I did the same, when I retired.     However, I've since returned to work(past 2 years) and have gain back 1/2 of the 50lb.s I lost.   Rats.     I'm retiring in June _for good_.    

 Got to keep the BMI down, so as to dodge a few weight related health issues.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey Lon,

That's exactly how I feel!

A "Working Retirement" is a contradiction in terms.  To me, retirement means you will never have to go to work as long  as you live, and so far I've been enjoying it for 19 years!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Don M. (Jun 5, 2017)

This morning, I got a workout that exercised nearly every part of my body.  I replaced a broken front roller on the refrigerator.  The U-Tube video made it seem like an east 30 minute job...Yeah, Right.  2 hours later, a bruised knuckle, and the use of some rather colorful language, and the job is done.  I can just imagine what some repairman would have charged to replace this $20 part.  That's it for today...I'm going to be married to the computer and TV for the rest of this day.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm 81 and I have a bicycle, but I keep my seat as low as possible...right down to the stop! This makes it impossible for me to fall off!

My seat is so low that I don't even have to lift my leg when mountng and dismounting. I just straddle the bike from behind and settle myself on the seat.

With the seat so low, when I climb grades I stay seated instead of standing to pedal, which gives the thighs a real workout!

Here's a shot of my Sun 3-speed Bicycle. Note the forward slant of the seat post. Instead of being verical, it allows more torque to be applied to the pedal crank, more like on a Recumbent frame.

HiDesertHal


----------



## Trade (Jun 6, 2017)

This is my bike. The seat is set so that at the bottom of my down stroke I have just a slight bend in my knee. That gives you maximum efficiency and imo is the most comfortable too.


----------



## Knight (Jun 6, 2017)

You should only work out/exercize after you retire if you want to keep muscle tone and joints flexible. Exercize helps with weight control, sleeping, & an overall sense of well being. But if you enjoy a sedentary life style where you can add weight, and enjoy some age related illensses while laying on the couch not working out is what to shoot for. 

In my mid 70's probably just me but I think playing touch football with my grandkids is more fun than pushing one of those walkers with an oxygen tank strapped to it.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 6, 2017)

My knees stay well bent throughout the pedaling cycle.

This makes pedaling LESS efficient, requring MORE work during my rides, and builds the legs.

WORK is what it's all about when exercising, not comfort!

HiDesertHal, age 81


----------



## Trade (Jun 7, 2017)

Knight said:


> You should only work out/exercize after you retire if you want to keep muscle tone and joints flexible. Exercize helps with weight control, sleeping, & an overall sense of well being. But if you enjoy a sedentary life style where you can add weight, and enjoy some age related illensses while laying on the couch not working out is what to shoot for.
> 
> In my mid 70's probably just me but I think playing touch football with my grandkids is more fun than pushing one of those walkers with an oxygen tank strapped to it.




This is true. My father died of a heart attack at age 45. My mother, same thing at age 53. That's an average of 49 years. Neither one of them ever exercised and they both smoked Camel Straights like they were going out of style. I'm 70. That means I've had my 49 years plus 21 of somebody elses. I sincerely believe I am alive today because I have exercised regularly all my life. Plus I've never smoked. (except for a few Swisher Sweets when I was a teenager and trying to look cool. And even then, I was like Bill Clinton. I didn't inhale. ) 

The way I figure it, I could drop dead and hit the floor like a sack of wet cement before I take the next keystroke and still go out a winner.


----------



## kaufen (Sep 8, 2017)

I try to get to the gym 2 or 3 times a week for around an hour each time.


----------

